# negrita en literatura



## Antarte

Tengo entendido que la fuente en itálica se usa para diferenciar palabras extranjeras, el sarcasmo y similares. Pero no sé si la negrita tiene algún uso literario (en novelas y cuentos). 

Y si se usa, en qué casos.

gracias!


----------



## café olé

¿Uso de negrita en cuentos o escritos literarios? Creo que no lo he visto nunca


----------



## Antarte

sí, yo tampoco, pero de pronto me sentí en la necesidad de resaltar algo en un escrito estilo cuento o novela. ¿Qué recurso usaría? (la itálica tiene otro uso, lo que busco es solamente resaltar). 

Otro punto importante es que tal vez está mal resaltar, sería como un insulto a la inteligencia del lector, espero opiniones.

Gracias!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Antarte said:


> sí, yo tampoco, pero de pronto me sentí en la necesidad de resaltar algo en un escrito estilo cuento o novela. ¿Qué recurso usaría? (la itálica tiene otro uso, lo que busco es solamente resaltar).
> 
> Otro punto importante es que tal vez está mal resaltar, sería como un insulto a la inteligencia del lector, espero opiniones.
> 
> Gracias!


 
Pues la verdad, no veo por qué _*¿¿¿!!NO!!!????*_
Eres autor/a: haz lo que quieras.
Muchos escritores han _roto_ las buenas reglas de la escritura, con mucho éxito.
Mira cómo escribe Céline, por ejemplo... uf... o Cabrera Infante.
Estamos hablando de la creatividad intelectual... puede valer cualquier cosa, en mi opinión... ¿qué sería del mundo si anduviéramos respetando las reglas?

(¿Se notó mi ligero lado anarquizante? Gracias).


----------



## Jaguar7

La bastardilla o itálica resalta. Así que estás equivocado en que otro es el uso. Pero sí aún quieres usar algo diferente, puedes usar comillas o, en último caso, versalita.

Te aconsejo nunca usar negrita.


----------



## Calambur

Antarte said:


> Tengo entendido que la fuente en itálica se usa para diferenciar palabras extranjeras, el sarcasmo y similares. Pero no sé si la negrita tiene algún uso literario (en novelas y cuentos).
> 
> Y si se usa, en qué casos.
> 
> gracias!


 
Lo de la itálica para marcar el sarcasmo, diría que no. Un sarcasmo 'como dios manda' no necesita de ninguna letra especial.

En cuanto a la negrita, no recuerdo haberla visto en novelas ni en cuentos actuales -aunque puede haber alguna excepción-, excepto, quizá, en los títulos de los capítulos.

Sí se utiliza(ban) las negritas en algunos títulos de textos antiguos. Podés verlo aquí. Y de paso leete uno que se titula *Aquí fabla de cómo todo ome entre los sus cuydados se deve alegrar: et de la disputación que los griegos et los romanos en uno ovieron*, que es muy gracioso.

Pero para casos similares también se usa(ba) la itálica/bastardilla, como podés ver aquí.

Las modas van cambiando...


----------



## café olé

Totalmente de acuerdo con lo que dice Juan Jacob Vilalta, añado sin embargo otra visión. 

Resaltar algo en un escrito puede ser una cuestión estética o visual, pero -puesto que se trata de escritos literarios- probablemente pueda/deba hacerse con herramientas literarias, con la palabra: es ahí donde se ve la mano del buen escritor. 

Ella le dijo a su amigo que *tuviera cuidado *puede indicar al lector que es un mensaje muy importante, pero probablemente 

ella le dijo a su amigo que tuviera cuidado; unas horas más tarde él se arrepentiría de no haberla escuchado 

indica también al lector hasta qué punto eran importantes las palabras de su amiga.

Como digo, es una opinión más... la mía .


----------



## Antarte

Juan Jacob Vilalta y Jaguar7, entendí los dos extremos, creo que me quedaré en lo tradicional para no distraer con un estilo de texto llamativo, así el lector se abstrae solamente en el contenido.

Calambur, creo que hay veces en las que es imposible diferenciar el sarcasmo sin resaltar la palabra, a menos que se agregue un tren de explicación que lo infiera, haciendo más densa la lectura. Por ejemplo, aquí se infiere que el alcalde pone enduda que el señor sea ingeniero, si no se diferencia la palabra, hay que agregar una densa explicación:

—¿Dice usted que el puente quedó reparado, _ingeniero_? —reía el alcalde.

—¿Dice usted que el puente quedó reparado, ingeniero? —reía el alcalde, poniendo en duda incluso el título de Juan Bartolo.

Es lo que me parece, además, contrario a las negritas, las cursivas sí las he visto con mucha frecuencia en cuentos y novelas (desde el s.XIX hasta la fecha, más o menos, es en donde pienso encajar), aunque no solía prestar atención a esos detalles al leer, y tal vez me equivoque.


----------



## Calambur

café olé said:


> Resaltar algo en un escrito puede ser una cuestión estética o visual, pero -puesto que se trata de escritos literarios- probablemente pueda/deba hacerse con herramientas literarias, con la palabra: es ahí donde se ve la mano del buen escritor.
> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con lo que dices.


 


Antarte said:


> Calambur, creo que hay veces en las que es imposible diferenciar el sarcasmo sin resaltar la palabra, a menos que se agregue un tren de explicación que lo infiera, haciendo más densa la lectura. Por ejemplo, aquí se infiere que el alcalde pone enduda que el señor sea ingeniero, _etc..._
> Como quieras. Por supuesto que puedes marcar una o más palabras. Cómo lo hagas es cuestión de habilidad y de estilo.
> Pero insisto en que un sarcasmo bien hecho no necesita marcación alguna. Voy a buscarte un par de ejemplos bien venenosos y luego los añado.


 
EDITO.
Mira este hilo -es muy divertido-. En el _post_ #13 hay un asqueroso sarcasmo_ -_que escribí yo misma en un mal momento-. No tiene marcas especiales, ni falta le hacen.

Y aquí te agrego un 'clásico', que tal vez no es exactamente un sarcasmo, pero dice mucho más de lo que dice sin marcar nada:

_Su esposa, caballero, con el pretexto de que trabaja en un lupanar, vende géneros de contrabando._ (Borges - _Arte de injuriar._)


----------



## Antarte

Calambur said:


> Mira este hilo -es muy divertido-. En el _post_ #13 hay un asqueroso sarcasmo_ -_que escribí yo misma en un mal momento-. No tiene marcas especiales, ni falta le hacen.
> 
> Y aquí te agrego un 'clásico', que tal vez no es exactamente un sarcasmo, pero dice mucho más de lo que dice sin marcar nada:
> 
> _Su esposa, caballero, con el pretexto de que trabaja en un lupanar, vende géneros de contrabando._ (Borges - _Arte de injuriar._)



Están ambos muy ingeniosos. Aunque yo me refería a un diálogo, dónde el que se burla, no pretende pasarse de la raya, y solo dice una palabra en un tono diferente (como el ejemplo de llamarle _ingeniero _en otro tono), ya que si en vez de esto:

—¿Dice usted que el puente quedó reparado, _ingeniero_? —reía el alcalde.

dijera algo más rebuscado como esto:

—Veo que el puente quedó reparado; y tan sólido como su título de ingeniero, ¡le felicito! —río el alcalde.

Quedaría demasiado chocante y ameritaría una respuesta por parte del ingeniero, en camibo si solo se mofa ligeramente, el ingeniero podría hacerse el distraído para no levantar tanto revuelo sobre el tema. 

Obviamente en la narración hay casos de sarcasmo elaborado, y otros en los que solamente se resalta una palabra, mi pregunta es ¿Conviene mezclarlos? ¿Conviene resaltar con itálicas? ¿O aquello le da un toque más 'comic' que 'literario'? Me interesa saber cuál es la norma más ámpliamente difundida.

gracias!


----------



## The Traveler

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Pues la verdad, no veo por qué _*¿¿¿!!NO!!!????*_
> Eres autor/a: haz lo que quieras.
> Muchos escritores han _roto_ las buenas reglas de la escritura, con mucho éxito.
> Mira cómo escribe Céline, por ejemplo... uf... o Cabrera Infante.
> Estamos hablando de la creatividad intelectual... puede valer cualquier cosa, en mi opinión... ¿qué sería del mundo si anduviéramos respetando las reglas?
> 
> (¿Se notó mi ligero lado anarquizante? Gracias).





café olé said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con lo que dice Juan Jacob Vilalta, añado sin embargo otra visión.
> 
> Resaltar algo en un escrito puede ser una cuestión estética o visual, pero -puesto que se trata de escritos literarios- probablemente pueda/deba hacerse con herramientas literarias, con la palabra: es ahí donde se ve la mano del buen escritor.
> 
> Ella le dijo a su amigo que *tuviera cuidado *puede indicar al lector que es un mensaje muy importante, pero probablemente
> 
> ella le dijo a su amigo que tuviera cuidado; unas horas más tarde él se arrepentiría de no haberla escuchado
> 
> indica también al lector hasta qué punto eran importantes las palabras de su amiga.
> 
> Como digo, es una opinión más... la mía .



La verdad, yo tampoco he visto una novela en la que se utilice la negrita, aunque coincido con vosotros dos en cuanto a vuestras opiniones. Un escritor puede hacer lo que quiera con su obra. Muchas veces, no seguir el camino que todo el mundo toma puede ser la clave para que un libro sea especial y único. Estos recursos literarios responden a una cuestión estética y sirven para enriquecerlo y forjar el estilo literario del autor o de la obra (gracias a todo esto, podemos ver cuáles son sus características). A la hora de escribir, siempre hay que ser innovador (incluso transgresor...¡hay que saltarse las reglas!) y original. 
Y recuerda...¡LA IMAGINACIÓN AL PODER!


----------



## littleMowgli

Las normas ortotipográficas recomiendan no utilizar negritas dentro del cuerpo de texto, reservándolas tan sólo a títulos y subtítulos. La razón la explica Jorge de Buen, reconocido ortotipografista, en su libro _Manual de diseño editorial_: "Puestas dentro de un texto, [las negrillas] normalmente distraen, exigiendo constantemente la atención del lector. Pero lo peor es que, al aparecer una palabra o frase en negrilla, se produce un deplorable efecto psicológico: la reducción en la fuerza del resto del escrito..."

Entonces, el no uso de las negritas en los textos, además de tener motivaciones estéticas y de cortesía para con el lector; tiene razones funcionales. Y su uso no depende del autor, sino del manual de estilo de la editorial que lo publica. Si un autor manda su original salpicado de negritas, lo más probable es que en la mesa de corrección se las quiten todas y luego el corrector de estilo se encargue de recomponer el texto con otros recursos, más literarios.


----------



## Bloodsun

littleMowgli said:


> Las normas ortotipográficas recomiendan no utilizar negritas dentro del cuerpo de texto, reservándolas tan sólo a títulos y subtítulos. La razón la explica Jorge de Buen, reconocido ortotipografista, en su libro _Manual de diseño editorial_: "Puestas dentro de un texto, [las negrillas] normalmente distraen, exigiendo constantemente la atención del lector. Pero lo peor es que, al aparecer una palabra o frase en negrilla, se produce un deplorable efecto psicológico: la reducción en la fuerza del resto del escrito..."
> 
> Entonces, el no uso de las negritas en los textos, además de tener motivaciones estéticas y de cortesía para con el lector; tiene razones funcionales. Y su uso no depende del autor, sino del manual de estilo de la editorial que lo publica. Si un autor manda su original salpicado de negritas, lo más probable es que en la mesa de corrección se las quiten todas y luego el corrector de estilo se encargue de recomponer el texto con otros recursos, más literarios.



Estoy completamente de acuerdo. 


En literatura, no negritas (excepto en títulos o subtítulos, depende del editor)

En revistas o libros científicos, sí negritas (para resaltar conceptos)


Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

littleMowgli said:


> Las normas ortotipográficas recomiendan no utilizar negritas dentro del cuerpo de texto, reservándolas tan sólo a títulos y subtítulos. La razón la explica Jorge de Buen, reconocido ortotipografista, en su libro _Manual de diseño editorial_: "Puestas dentro de un texto, [las negrillas] normalmente distraen, exigiendo constantemente la atención del lector.  Pues eso es bueno, ¿no? Pero lo peor es que, al aparecer una palabra o frase en negrilla, se produce un deplorable efecto psicológico: la reducción en la fuerza del resto del escrito..." Puede ser... o al contrario... esperar que vengan más.
> 
> Entonces, el no uso de las negritas en los textos, además de tener motivaciones estéticas y de cortesía para con el lector; tiene razones funcionales. Y su uso no depende del autor,  sino del manual de estilo de la editorial que lo publica.  Si un autor manda su original salpicado de negritas, lo más probable es que en la mesa de corrección se las quiten todas y luego el corrector de estilo se encargue de recomponer el texto con otros recursos, más literarios. Eso, si se deja el autor... si no se deja, se irá a otra editorial donde le respeten lo que escribió, y cómo.


 
Veo que no estamos de acuerdo.


----------



## kreiner

Mi experiencia como ocasional corrector de pruebas. La negrilla en el cuerpo del texto es usada normalmente por gente que redacta bastante mal y que se cree que el énfasis en el texto debe ser marcado tipográficamente, quizá por su incapacidad de poner dicho énfasis en el propio discurso.


----------



## littleMowgli

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Veo que no estamos de acuerdo.



En realidad nosotros podemos estar tan de acuerdo o tan en desacuerdo como queramos pero eso no va a cambiar en nada "los usos y costumbres" que la industria editorial a desarrollado a lo largo de 500 o quizá mil años de evolución.

Por principio, la aparición de las negritas es relativamente reciente en tipografía: su auge corresponde al siglo XIX. Hasta entonces habían sido prescindibles. Y por supuesto, la posibilidad de que un escritor la use como recurso al preparar su escrito es aún más reciente, pues viene con la aparición del procesador de textos. Poner negritas con máquina de escribir era bastante complicado.

Además, la función de las negritas es categorizar. En un texto, indican que eso es lo que quiero que se lea primero (a lo que se refiere Del Buen al decir que roban la atención del lector constantemente) y, puestas en un texto literario, rompen el orden de la lectura haciendo que el lector lea esas palabras primero para luego regresar al principio de la página a leer el texto en su orden natural. Eso no tiene sentido, porque si un escritor quiere que algo se lea primero, simplemente lo pone primero y asunto resuelto. La lectura es lineal, particularmente en la literatura.

Respecto a que si a un autor no le respetan sus negritas que se marche a otra editorial; habrá que considerar que a la mayoría de los autores los elige la editorial, y no al revés. No creo que un autor quiera dejar de publicar por un asunto de negritas. Y los autores consagrados, que si se pueden dar el lujo de escoger a su editor, a esas alturas ya deben tener más recursos literarios para expresar sus pensamientos, así que tampoco es probable que les apure mucho el tema de las negritas.


----------



## Calambur

Antarte said:


> ...ya que si en vez de esto:
> 
> —¿Dice usted que el puente quedó reparado, _ingeniero_? —reía el alcalde.
> 
> dijera algo más rebuscado como esto:
> 
> —Veo que el puente quedó reparado; y tan sólido como su título de ingeniero, ¡le felicito! —río el alcalde.
> 
> Quedaría demasiado chocante y ameritaría una respuesta por parte del ingeniero, en camibo si solo se mofa ligeramente, el ingeniero podría hacerse el distraído para no levantar tanto revuelo sobre el tema.
> 
> Obviamente en la narración hay casos de sarcasmo elaborado, y otros en los que solamente se resalta una palabra, mi pregunta es *¿Conviene mezclarlos? ¿Conviene resaltar con itálicas?* ¿O aquello le da un toque más 'comic' que 'literario'? Me interesa saber cuál es la norma más ámpliamente difundida.


*Antarte*: he encontrado un ejemplo de usos varios (fíjate en los guiones, las comillas, las letras itálicas/bastardillas o como quieras llamarlas), que debería satisfacer tus múltiples dudas/inquietudes, creo yo. 

Voy a transcribirte un pedacito de_ Cien años de soledad _(corresponde al capítulo que comienza "En mayo terminó la guerra."). Ahí va:


> –Soy la madre del coronel Aureliano Buendía –se anunció.
> Los centinelas le cerraron el paso. «De todos modos voy a entrar –les advirtió Úrsula–. De manera que si tienen orden de disparar, empiecen de una vez.» Apartó a uno de un empellón y entró a la antigua sala de clases, donde un grupo de soldados desnudos engrasaban sus armas. Un oficial en uniforme de campaña, sonrosado, con lentes de cristales muy gruesos y ademanes ceremoniosos, hizo a los centinelas una señal para que se retiraran.
> –Soy la madre del coronel Aureliano Buendía –repitió Úrsula.
> –Usted querrá decir –corrigió el oficial con una sonrisa amable– que es la señora madre del _señor_ Aureliano Buendía.
> Úrsula reconoció en su modo de hablar rebuscado la cadencia lánguida de la gente del páramo, los cachacos.
> –Como usted diga, _señor_ –admitió–, siempre que me permita verlo.


----------



## Antarte

Calambur said:


> *Antarte*: he encontrado un ejemplo de usos varios (fíjate en los guiones, las comillas, las letras itálicas/bastardillas o como quieras llamarlas), que debería satisfacer tus múltiples dudas/inquietudes, creo yo.
> 
> Voy a transcribirte un pedacito de_ Cien años de soledad _(corresponde al capítulo que comienza "En mayo terminó la guerra."). Ahí va:



¡Exactamente a eso me refiero! Gracias por el ejemplo, me sirvió mucho.

- - -

Volviendo a lo de las negritas, me di cuenta que no es la norma, aunque tampoco es tan necesario apegarse a ella (a riesgo de confundir a otros).

Voy a centrar la pregunta en un aspecto muy puntual: Usar negritas la primera vez que se menciona a un personaje, lugar o criatura (en la novela de ambientación fantástica, estilo Lord of the Rings, donde todos los nombres son inventados y rebuscados). Por ejemplo: *Gandalf*, *elfos*, *ent*, *Gondor*... etc, esas palabras aparecerían en negrita la primera vez que se las menciona, como una rápida referencia al hojear el libro hacia atrás, pero luego nunca más se las volverá a resaltar. ¿Eso se usó alguna vez o quedaría bien usarlo? ¿qué opinan?


----------



## Jaguar7

No uses la negrita. En el caso que das es evidente que tampoco necesitas otro resaltado. Opino que debes abir tu mente porque estás encerrado en la mentalidad de que es obligatorio resaltar esas palabras.

Por otro lado, puedes usar subtítulos o comenzar cada párrafo con el nombre en itálica, como una entrada de diccionario.


----------



## Bloodsun

Antarte said:


> Voy a centrar la pregunta en un aspecto muy puntual: Usar negritas la primera vez que se menciona a un personaje, lugar o criatura (en la novela de ambientación fantástica, estilo Lord of the Rings, donde todos los nombres son inventados y rebuscados). Por ejemplo: *Gandalf*, *elfos*, *ent*, *Gondor*... etc, esas palabras aparecerían en negrita la primera vez que se las menciona, como una rápida referencia al hojear el libro hacia atrás, pero luego nunca más se las volverá a resaltar. ¿Eso se usó alguna vez o quedaría bien usarlo? ¿qué opinan?



No, no uses la negrita. Quedaría muy mal (para mi gusto), y es innecesario. Si la idea es constituir una serie de referencias para el lector, entonces simplemente agrega un apartado al principio o al final, con el subtítulo *referencias* o *glosario*, y debajo la lista de nombres y descripciones que el lector pueda necesitar consultar. Pero a lo largo del texto, *no uses negrita*. A lo sumo, cursiva (itálica). Eso sí podría ser. Pero si destacas con cursiva una vez el nombre, entonces destácalo siempre que lo nombres (como una palabra extranjera o inventada). De otro modo se podría malinterpretar el hecho de que esté resaltada sólo en esa ocasión.

Por otra parte, normalmente se deja librado a la inteligencia de lector (la cual se asume) que sea capaz de volver unas páginas y encontrar por sí solo la anterior mención de un nombre. Sería un insulto a esa inteligencia destacar esos nombres con negrita (píntalos de rojo, ya que está). No hay que subestimar al lector, pues sabe cómo leer un libro, y si no sabe se las arregla. Pero sin duda le confundiría más hallar los nombres resaltados una sola vez que hallarlos resaltados en todo el libro. En el primer caso, difícilmente podría comprender la lógica del escritor.


Saludos.


----------



## Peón

Bloodsun said:


> No, no uses la negrita. Quedaría muy mal (para mi gusto), y es innecesario. Si la idea es constituir una serie de referencias para el lector, entonces simplemente agrega un apartado al principio o al final, con el subtítulo *referencias* o *glosario*, y debajo la lista de nombres y descripciones que el lector pueda necesitar consultar. Pero a lo largo del texto, *no uses negrita*. A lo sumo, cursiva (itálica). Eso sí podría ser. Pero si destacas con cursiva una vez el nombre, entonces destácalo siempre que lo nombres (como una palabra extranjera o inventada). De otro modo se podría malinterpretar el hecho de que esté resaltada sólo en esa ocasión.
> 
> Por otra parte, normalmente se deja librado a la inteligencia de lector (la cual se asume) que sea capaz de volver unas páginas y encontrar por sí solo la anterior mención de un nombre. Sería un insulto a esa inteligencia destacar esos nombres con negrita (píntalos de rojo, ya que está). No hay que subestimar al lector, pues sabe cómo leer un libro, y si no sabe se las arregla. Pero sin duda le confundiría más hallar los nombres resaltados una sola vez que hallarlos resaltados en todo el libro. En el primer caso, difícilmente podría comprender la lógica del escritor.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



_Totalmente_ de acuerdo con mi paisana.

Saludos


----------



## Antarte

Gracias por los comentarios, ya me sonaba mal a mí también, por eso decidí preguntar, la idea de Bloodsun sobre un glosario es mucho más práctica y me gustó más, eso sí lo he visto a veces, aunque no siempre.

Saludos!


----------



## Calambur

> la idea de Bloodsun sobre un *glosario* es mucho más práctica y me gustó más, *eso sí lo he visto a veces*, aunque no siempre.


De acuerdo con quienes han insistido en que te olvides de las negritas...
Sólo quiero señalarte algo. Un glosario es esto:


> Del DUE.
> *glosario *(del lat. «glossaríum») m. Catálogo de palabras, generalmente con una definición o explicación, sobre un asunto determinado, específicas de alguna disciplina, con alguna característica en común, etc. Ô *Vocabulario.


Hay libros que tienen un glosario (muchas veces para explicar palabras o giros en desuso), pero lo que vos decís respecto de los personajes no sería propiamente un glosario, sino una *lista de personajes*. Eso suele verse al comienzo de las obras de teatro (en novelas y cuentos, nunca lo vi, y no lo usaría -el lector tiene que poder leer la novela o el cuento sin esos señalamientos... y si no puede, pues, ese texto no será para él... así que más le convendría abandonar esa obra y dedicarse a leer otra-).

No todo el mundo puede leer y entender cualquier texto. Esto es así, y punto pelota.
Además, hay textos que a un mismo lector pueden resultarle difíciles en un momento de su vida y en otros no. Lo digo por experiencia propia.

Una obra literaria es una obra de arte, y el arte no se explica. 
El autor de una obra de arte expresa lo que quiere y con la técnica que quiere (literatura, dibujo, pintura, escultura, etc.), y luego la obra será interpretada por los receptores según la capacidad y cultura de cada uno. No hay vuelta que darle.


----------



## Antarte

Calambur, sí, es cierto que solo he visto glosarios en textos de estilo científico o técnico (los que yo habitúo). 

Tal vez por esta costumbre, cuando leo novelas fantásticas con tantos nombres inventados que, en un principio, cuesta memorizar, suelo anotar con lápiz en la contratapa la lista de nombres que voy leyendo y el número de página dónde aparecieron por primera vez, para futuras referencias. Es decir, me hago un glosario propio. (no sé si esto es una mala costumbre, espero que me digan si debo sacármela).

También entiendo que más adelante algunos nombres se hacen habituales, pero el 'problema' (aunque para mí es 'la virtud') de estas novelas, es que no solo son nombres de personas; todo lo demás también tiene nombres inventados y muchas veces difíciles de pronunciar: ciudades, objetos, criaturas y hasta conjuros o costumbres, etc...

Los nombres que aparecen con mayor frecuencia son fácilmente memorizables, pero hay igual o mayor cantidad de otros nombres que son esporádicos y hay que volver atrás para ver de quién o qué se hablaba.

De todos modos, hasta ahora no vi glosario alguno en ese tipo de novelas, tampoco leí demasiadas, pero entiendo que podría ser de utilidad (en este caso específico de la literatura fantástica o de ciencia ficción). Pero si no se usa, prefiero pasar de ello.

Gracias por los comentarios.


----------



## Calambur

Antarte said:


> ...cuando leo novelas fantásticas con tantos nombres inventados que, en un principio, cuesta memorizar, suelo anotar con lápiz en la contratapa la lista de nombres que voy leyendo y el número de página dónde aparecieron por primera vez, para futuras referencias.
> Es una buena idea...
> 
> Es decir, me hago un glosario (lista/listado) propio.
> (No sé si esto es una mala costumbre, espero que me digan si debo sacármela).
> *¿Por qué habrías de sacarte esa costumbre?*
> Yo la veo muy bien, muy práctica (quizá porque no pocas veces he hecho lo mismo).


----------



## Antarte

Gracias por el dato, pero me quedaron dos cosas flojas:

1) en verdad no entiendo la diferencia entre un glosario y un listado: si hay una lista de personajes, criaturas, lugares, objetos, hechizos, costumbres, etc... eso me resulta más un glosario que una 'lista de personajes' como en las obras de teatro.

2) si es tan buena idea, y además supongo que mucha gente también lo hará (ya me han prestado algún libro todo garabateado con lápiz, hehe). Aún así (siendo una práctica habitual), ¿Resultaría chocante hallar un 'glosario' como el que describí?



Calambur said:


> Del DUE.
> *glosario *(del lat. «glossaríum»)  m. Catálogo de palabras, generalmente con una definición o explicación,  sobre un asunto determinado, específicas de alguna disciplina, con  alguna característica en común, etc. Ô *Vocabulario.


Sobre el glosario quería agregar que (en este caso de fantasía y ciencia ficción), me parece que además cumple perfectamente con esta definición, ya que trata temas que no son de uso habitual: en una obra se pueden leer nombres y ciudades que existen o existieron, y la gente hace cosas normales. En cambio en la fantasía y ciencia ficción, hay que describir todo un mundo distinto, ajeno a la experiencia habitual, que lo asemeja mucho a una 'disciplina específica'.

pd: agrego que no he leído muchas obras de ficción en mi vida, por eso no tengo tantas referencias, solo los más clásicos (Verne, Wells, Asimov, Bradley, Weis, Tolkien, leyendas sin autor, etc)


----------



## Calambur

*Antarte*: disculpa, parece que te interpreté mal. 
Cuando dijiste esto:
_cuando leo novelas fantásticas con tantos nombres inventados que, en un principio, cuesta memorizar, suelo anotar con lápiz _
creí que te estabas refiriendo a nombres de personajes.

Pero si lo que anotas son palabras raras, inventadas, y vas poniendo qué significan (supongamos: _*quintichila*: mochila con cinco dedos_), entonces lo que armas es un *glosario*.


----------



## Antarte

Ah estupendo Calambur!

Creo que la otra respuesta ya la dieron, que sí resulta chocante o jamás se ha visto un glosario en esas obras, bueno, si alguien conoce alguna obra fantástica o similar, masomenos difundida, que tenga un glosario o algo parecido, espero me avise.

Saludos!


----------



## Peón

Si bien no es una obra fantástica o de ciencia ficción (más bien, comparándola con un noticiero de la tarde hoy parecería un cuento para niños), si la memoria no me engaña creo que "La naranja mecánica" tenía un glosario de términos lunfardos. Eso si, no sé si era obra del autor o de la editorial.
Saludos


----------



## Calambur

Peón said:


> Si bien no es una obra fantástica o de ciencia ficción (más bien, comparándola con un noticiero de la tarde hoy parecería un cuento para niños), si la memoria no me engaña creo que "La naranja mecánica" tenía un glosario de términos lunfardos. Eso si, no sé si era obra del autor o de la editorial.
> Saludos


_Poz... _No recuerdo nada de eso, aunque, ¡claro! es difícil recordar lo que uno no ha conocido...

Bueno, hablando en serio, me atrevería a decir que los glosarios nunca son obra del autor. 
Los autores de novelas/cuentos no explican nada; son los editores quienes se toman el trabajo de hacer todas las aclaraciones que consideran necesarias para una mejor comprensión del texto.


----------



## Antarte

Bueno, pues ya tengo mi respuesta, parece que no es nada habitual eso del glosario.

pd: creo recordar que Lord of the Rings viene con un mapa, y algún otro de ese estilo también (ahora no los tengo cerca para confirmar), pero lo que buscaba era un glosario.

Saludos!


----------



## Bloodsun

Bueno, yo no sé mucho de obras fantásticas, pero te puedo dar un par de ejemplos en los que he visto glosarios. 

En una edición de la Odisea, de Homero, el editor añadía al final una lista (creo que se titulaba "glosario") de héroes y otros personajes y criaturas de la mitología griega. Incluía una breve descripción de cada uno, y hasta incluso refería ciertas costumbres griegas que podían ayudar al lector a comprender mejor la obra. Por supuesto, este glosario fue incorporado por uno de los tantos que editaron la obra, y que consideró que era apropiado. En otras ediciones no he visto tal lista, pero no me pareció una mala idea cuando me topé con aquella edición, y me fue de gran ayuda.

Otro ejemplo un par de milenios posterior: Capitán de Mar y Guerra, de Patrick O´Brian. En esa obra, se encuentra, al final, un "Glosario de términos navales" extremadamente útil para poder seguirle el ritmo a las minuciosas descripciones de la vida marina que hace el autor. Seguramente tal glosario fue añadido por algún editor que lo consideró necesario.

Y vos mismo citaste a Tolkien, autor que, si bien no añadía glosarios a sus obras, sí ayudaba al lector con mapas de la tierra media, pues sin duda consideraba apropiado hacerlo. Y sus lectores se lo agradecieron.

En conclusión, yo creo que la decisión de agregar o no un glosario al final de la obra depende casi exclusivamente del editor. Digo "casi" porque también puede ser una decisión del autor, quien le mande al editor ya la obra con el glosario incorporado. Y no tiene nada de malo. Es más, el hecho de tener un glosario le da mayor originalidad a la obra, y si se trata del género fantástico, a nadie le sorprenderá hallar tal recurso. De hecho, si no lo hacés vos, muchos lectores sin duda lo harán por su cuenta, en caso de convertirse en fanáticos o de juzgarlo necesario para no perderse detalle de la historia.

No tiene nada de malo un glosario, si lo considerás necesario. Tampoco tiene nada de malo que no tenga glosario. Eso lo decidirás vos como autor, y/o lo decidirá algún editor en el futuro.


Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

*Antarte*:
Mira aquí.
No he logrado abrir todos los enlaces (pero puede ser un problema transitorio de mi banda ancha), pero la página (aunque escueta) parece interesante.
En el penúltimo apartado, titulado *Orígenes, subgéneros y glosario de la CF*, hay un párrafo que dice:


> Glosario de ciencia ficción Si los interesados en el género de la ciencia ficción tropiezan durante la lectura con términos como hard, ansible, tostón, pársec o singularidad, pueden recurrir a este glosario que explica su significado y, en algunos casos, aclara de qué libro o autor provienen. Los términos están organizados por orden alfabético.


----------



## Antarte

Gracias Bloodsun, no buscaba salirme de lo tradicional, de todos modos ya lo estaba haciendo, pero de un modo que no sea de consulta obligatoria, para que su adición sea optativa.

Y gracias Calambur por el link, está supercompleto y tiene todo lo que buscaba y más.


----------

